
Your company's Slack is probably sexist - lorenzfx
https://work.qz.com/1128150/your-companys-slack-is-probably-sexist/
======
mysterionisdead
News flash - Women and men are different. Stop the presses!

If they want to engage, they can engage. Nothing sexist there.

